# Bad motherboard or bad OS



## Karcen (Nov 7, 2016)

Ok so i am new  here and  well i recently built a new computer this is the second time i have done so, however i have been plagued with problems from the start. I have fixed a few but one keeps coping up. This problem is that sometimes normally after my usb devices refuse to register with windows 7 my os will corrupt. I ask about the mother board because i have installed and repaired the os and had a shop do the same but still this persists. current blue screen erro is 0x00000 6b for a corrupt boot sector.

the specs  are

Windows 7 home premium
ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

2 EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC GAMING ACX 3.0, 08G-P4-6183-KR, 8GB GDDR5X, LED, DX12 OSD Support (PXOC)

Rosewill Photon-1200, PHOTON Series 1200W Full Modular Power Supply, 80 PLUS Gold Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & Crossfire Ready

Intel Core i7-6700K 8M Skylake Quad-Core 4.0 GHz LGA 1151 91W BX80662I76700K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 530

Mushkin Enhanced Reactor 2.5" 1TB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MKNSSDRE1TB

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GVRB

DEEPCOOL Gamer Storm CAPTAIN 120EX CPU Liquid Cooler AIO Water Cooling Ceramic Bearing Pump Visual Liquid Flow with 120mm PWM Fan Rubber Coating Deep Silent Support LGA 2011-v3

AZZA Solano 1000 Black Japanese SECC Steel/Metal mesh in front MicroATX/ATX/Full ATX Computer Case

and an older 2 tb hard disk used for storage


----------



## TheOnlyChaz (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello, Karcen. I see your having problems that i may be able to help you with. If i may ask you to restart your computer into The BIOS and tell me your settings, that would help alot. If you can't do that. Then please email me at [email removed] so we can talk. Thanks! ~ Charles


----------



## Karcen (Nov 7, 2016)

as you mentioned bios i should mention those are all default except for some os protection  that windows 7 did not like


----------



## TheOnlyChaz (Nov 7, 2016)

Karcen said:


> as you mentioned bios i should mention those are all default except for some os protection  that windows 7 did not like



Ok! Well go ahead and tell me those settings, because sometimes The OS will screw them up.


----------



## Karcen (Nov 8, 2016)

well i sent you the email currently i can't  turn it on as i need to leave soon and have everything unplugged


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 8, 2016)

Is this original version of 7 without sp1 applied?  Have you tried deleting the Bootcat.cache file?

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/981833

Also, do the following and post the logfile.

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## TheOnlyChaz (Nov 8, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Is this original version of 7 without sp1 applied?  Have you tried deleting the Bootcat.cache file?
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/981833
> 
> ...



Hi John! Me and Karcen have discussed in private chat that he can not boot his computer. Sorry!


----------



## Intel_man (Nov 8, 2016)

TheOnlyChaz said:


> Hi John! Me and Karcen have discussed in private chat that he can not boot his computer. Sorry!


There's no reason to move it to private chat, let alone off the forum via email. That's some shoddy stuff dude.


----------



## TheOnlyChaz (Nov 8, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> There's no reason to move it to private chat, let alone off the forum via email. That's some shoddy stuff dude.


Yes i understand we are supposed to keep conversation in the forum post. But it is alot easier to put it in PM because you get quicker notifications etc.


----------



## Intel_man (Nov 8, 2016)

TheOnlyChaz said:


> But it is alot easier to put it in PM because you get quicker notifications etc.


That's not remotely accurate and shouldn't even be an excuse to take it offline.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 8, 2016)

TheOnlyChaz said:


> Hi John! Me and Karcen have discussed in private chat that he can not boot his computer. Sorry!





Intel_man said:


> There's no reason to move it to private chat, let alone off the forum via email. That's some shoddy stuff dude.


Yep, thats the whole purpose of the forum is so that everyone can help and if the problem is fixed, its on the forum so anybody else searching for a fix can see it.


----------



## TheOnlyChaz (Nov 8, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Yep, thats the whole purpose of the forum is so that everyone can help and if the problem is fixed, its on the forum so anybody else searching for a fix can see it.


Tóuchè.


----------



## TheOnlyChaz (Nov 8, 2016)

Alright, well im gonna move on to try to help some other people. Im kinda liking this whole forum thing.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 8, 2016)

TheOnlyChaz said:


> Alright, well im gonna move on to try to help some other people. Im kinda liking this whole forum thing.


So post the entire discussion on the forum instead of through email 

Continue.


----------



## TheOnlyChaz (Nov 8, 2016)

voyagerfan99 said:


> So post the entire discussion on the forum instead of through email
> 
> Continue.


K Posting...


----------



## TheOnlyChaz (Nov 8, 2016)

HomeConversations>
*this might be simpler*
Mark as UnreadStar ConversationLeave Conversation




*KarcenNew Member*
Messages:
3
maybe sending a message here will be simpler

Karcen, Today at 6:03 PMReport
Reply





*TheOnlyChazNew Member*
Messages:
18
Ok! Well sorry that you can't turn on your computer. But i will say its probaly A BIOS startup problem. If not try replacing your power supply.

TheOnlyChaz, Today at 6:05 PMReport
Reply





*KarcenNew Member*
Messages:
3
would the power supply cause the os to corrupt, i mean it turns on and powers up fine just after awhile it just goes corrupt?

Karcen, 59 minutes agoReport
Reply





*TheOnlyChazNew Member*
Messages:
18
The reason i reccomend replacing your power supply is, the PS sends a encrypted message to the Motherboard and sometimes that will mess up or will corrupt.

TheOnlyChaz, 59 minutes agoReport
Reply





*TheOnlyChazNew Member*
Messages:
18
Now you may also want to buy a new motherboard just incase, becuase it could be the Motherboard screwing it up.

TheOnlyChaz, 57 minutes agoReport
Reply





*KarcenNew Member*
Messages:
3
ok then i'll add that to a list i am thinking of just replacing all maybe faulty parts just in case

Karcen, 57 minutes agoReport
Reply





*TheOnlyChazNew Member*
Messages:
18
Now, im not asking you to go spend money. but do check your graphics card. Or go and check that everything is fully plugged in. Ive had Black screening problems before because my motherboards connection was loose.

TheOnlyChaz, 54 minutes agoReport
Reply





*KarcenNew Member*
Messages:
3
the screen is fine everything is fine except that my os corrupts i can't turn it on right now because i unplugged the cord and took away bits of it planning to use it all latter and because i have some place i must go soon that would likely prevent me from getting there on time there is no black screen only the boot area corrupt blue screen

Karcen, 51 minutes agoReport
Reply





*TheOnlyChazNew Member*
Messages:
18
Ok, well Karcen it's been a Pleasure talking to you, But it seems like there is nothing i can do for you. Try contacting Another member of the forums to see if they can help. As i said, its been a pleasure talking, and thanks for giving me your time!
Have a great day Karcen, ~ Charles

TheOnlyChaz, 47 minutes agoReport
Reply





*KarcenNew Member*
Messages:
3
thanks for the advice i will try what you said

Karcen, 46 minutes agoReport
Reply





*TheOnlyChazNew Member*
Messages:
18


----------



## Karcen (Nov 8, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Is this original version of 7 without sp1 applied?  Have you tried deleting the Bootcat.cache file?
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/981833
> 
> ...




I can't get to windows to do any of that and it did have service pack 1 I am on a laptop currently


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 8, 2016)

So does it power up and just not boot? You can easily rebuild the bootloader.

I'd also test your RAM, and even if it passes, replace it with known good RAM and see if you still have issues.


----------



## Karcen (Nov 8, 2016)

It can't boot and I have no known good ram


----------



## Karcen (Nov 8, 2016)

i will see what issues i have when i buy a new OS   if it continues i'll replace  the motherboard  thanks for the help


----------



## Intel_man (Nov 8, 2016)

corrupt boot sector error isn't a motherboard issue.


----------



## Karcen (Nov 8, 2016)

its more this has happen three times in a row in under a month despite reformats


----------



## Intel_man (Nov 8, 2016)

Karcen said:


> its more this has happen three times in a row in under a month despite reformats


Yea and a corrupt boot sector still have no relations to the motherboard unless you have failing DIMM slots or SATA controllers... both of which are far less likely than RAM failure or HDD/SSD failures. Easiest thing to do is run through a memtest (test each stick individually) and hdd s.m.a.r.t. tests via a usb stick that you can boot off of to see if you have any hardware failures from RAM or the HDD/SSD.


----------



## Karcen (Nov 8, 2016)

thanks for the idea  ill see about doing just that


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 8, 2016)

Is the OS installed on the SSD or HDD?  This really sounds like a hard drive issue.


----------



## Karcen (Nov 8, 2016)

The ssd


----------



## Arc (Dec 31, 2016)

If it is USB 3.0 or USB 3.1 Windows 7 will need drivers installed. Windows 10 will not. I have hot swap drive bays and run Windows 7 and 10 on the same B 85 chipset.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 1, 2017)

You have Windows 7 home premium. I don't see how ordering a new OS will improve things. Unless you just want to go with 10.


----------

